# ROM bootloops since the open mobile leak..



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

So ever since i started messing with the factory rom based on the open mobile leak i cannot install any sense based rom. I can install aosp and restore aosp backups but nothing with sense will boot. I got the stock .9 rom to boot but as soon as google sync occurs it freezes. aosp runs fine though. What could have happene and how do ifix it? reinstall revolutionary?

EDIT: now im having the same problem the first time i installed the leak which is that cw recovery only stays usable for maybe a minute then reboots...somehow that rom has permanently altered something....ideas?


----------



## smtom (Jan 6, 2012)

You can flash the latest CWM in ROM Manager. Recommend checking option to erase recovery on boot in menu/settings.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------

